
Phusion Passenger 5.0.1 “Raptor” Released - cmpb
https://blog.phusion.nl/2015/03/04/phusion-passenger-5-0-1-released/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8657982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8657982)

------
ForHackernews
I really like Passenger for my dev servers, because you can easily run both
Ruby (Rails) and Python (WSGI) applications under it. I'm not aware of another
mainstream app server that offers that flexibility.

~~~
fleetfox
I'm not sure if you can call it mainstream but what about uwsgi?

------
fny
Is the 4x performance improvement in all the charted benchmarks exclusively an
enterprise benefit?

It would be really nice to a see comparison including both the open source and
enterprise versions.

~~~
FooBarWidget
No, it is in open source.

Everything you read about is open source, unless explicitly documented as
enterprise only.

~~~
fny
So what about the hybrid concurrency model--specifically the multithreading,
which seems to be enterprise only? Would one expect even higher throughput
than what's shown in the charts?

~~~
FooBarWidget
Multithreading is documented as enterprise only. Whether it helps throughput
depends on your app's workload. If your app spends a lot of time waiting on
IO, such as the database or external HTTP API calls, then yes it will likely
improve throughput. Otherwise it won't improve throughput, though it can
reduce memory usage.

------
berfarah
Awesome, looking forward to their docker image with this. Using their images
has made my projects a lot easier to bootstrap.

------
fideloper
As a (primarily) developer who is also in the DevOps "space", I'm wondering if
anyone knows Phusion's usage popularity over "rolling your own" (unicorn) or
Paas (Heroku) usage?

The enterprise features seem really great, although per server charging is
definitely in the Enterprise range of $$$ !

~~~
mperham
People dramatically underestimate the amount of time necessary to support a
complex project like Passenger. Phusion earns every dime of that Enterprise
pricing.

------
kolev
Great news, but I'm a bit disappointed that Debian/Ubuntu repo is not
available on launch day.

------
moe
...and it still doesn't log to syslog nor stdout?

------
pastullo
worth upgrading from unicorn for a few thousands visitors per month?

~~~
Xorlev
Nope. You'll be fine on whatever you're running on. Even Webrick.

~~~
tinco
Just to be clear (not sure if you're kidding) but people use Passenger (and
production application servers in general) not just because they meet some
minimum throughput threshold.

Passenger takes care of keeping your application alive, makes sure slow
clients don't break it, automatically handles concurrency and has low latency.
That's just the basics, there's a lot of configuration options for the more
serious deployments.

~~~
Xorlev
Sure, but at a few thousand visitors a month that clocks in around one request
every 10 minutes or so. I'm not saying they shouldn't use Passenger or another
production app server (I use Unicorn fronted by nginx personally), but it'd
honestly probably be fine with Webrick. I'm also not saying that Webrick is
what they'd want to be on since it doesn't really have any supervision or real
smarts.

~~~
bryanlarsen
With that few requests, the wrong app server will terminate the process,
meaning that every request will endure massive startup costs.

It also probably means that the server is on a $5 VM, so memory pressure is
also a concern.

------
ohcoder
Cool!

